# .PDF avec Automator



## Padouk (23 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous,


Je recherche un tuto automator pour attribuer une couleur à tous mes fichiers qui ont l'extension .PDF.

Je veux juste pouvoir les repérer très facilement, je ferai d'ailleurs la même chose avec mes .odt et .doc

je vous remercie,

Padouk.


----------



## Fìx (23 Juillet 2010)

Ne m'hurle pas dessus hein?...   Ceci n'est pas une réponse à ta question, c'en est même une autre! :rateau:

Mais pourquoi ne pas te créer des dossiers intelligents pour ces types de fichiers? Ce serait encore plus simple non?   (à moins que tu aies besoin de les repérer DANS le dossier que tu consulte.. dans ce cas, oublies! :rateau:   )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h27 ----------

Sinon, y'a rien de plus simple comme action :


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juillet 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> (...) (à moins que tu aies besoin de les repérer DANS le dossier que tu consulte.. dans ce cas, oublies! :rateau:   ) (...)



T'as des cours de Spotlight en retard...


----------



## Padouk (23 Juillet 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Ne m'hurle pas dessus hein?...   Ceci n'est pas une réponse à ta question, c'en est même une autre! :rateau:
> 
> Mais pourquoi ne pas te créer des dossiers intelligents pour ces types de fichiers? Ce serait encore plus simple non?   (à moins que tu aies besoin de les repérer DANS le dossier que tu consulte.. dans ce cas, oublies! :rateau:   )




merci pour ta réponse, oui en effet j'ai besoin de les repérer dans les dossiers... 

mais merci quand même de l'idée,

Padouk.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h47 ----------




Moonwalker a dit:


> T'as des cours de Spotlight en retard...



Dans ce cas, aurais-tu une meilleur solution à proposer ?

perso, je ne connais absolument rien dans automator...

Merci,

Padouk.


----------



## Fìx (23 Juillet 2010)

Et bin utilises Spotlight voyons!! 


... par contre tu demandes à Moonwalker comment faire... :rose:


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juillet 2010)

Finder>Préférences>Options avancée -> En effectuant une recherche : "Recherche dans le dossier actuel"

Une des petites améliorations d'interface de Snow Leopard.


----------



## Padouk (23 Juillet 2010)

le fait de dire que je veux tous les fichiers en .pdf en rouge ne peut se faire sous mac..

ça me paraît étrange.. c'est pourtant pas une chose extraordinaire quand même :rateau:

non ? :mouais:

merci.


----------



## Fìx (23 Juillet 2010)

Padouk a dit:


> le fait de dire que je veux tous les fichiers en .pdf en rouge ne peut se faire sous mac..
> 
> ça me paraît étrange.. c'est pourtant pas une chose extraordinaire quand même :rateau:
> 
> ...



J'te signale que j't'ai donné la soluce avec automator dès ma première réponse...


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juillet 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> J'te signale que j't'ai donné la soluce avec automator dès ma première réponse...



Ouaip. C'est donné du mal à faire un gif en plus.  

Ça vaut un bisou baveux.


----------

